# Mefferts 4x4 questions



## Faz (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey guys.

Since my Eastsheen 4x4 broke a few weeks ago, I have been thinking about ordering a new 4x4.

Since the mefferts 4x4 is the World record cube at the moment, I think I will go with that one, and not the Eastsheen.

I have a few questions to ask though.

1. Is the lube that comes with the cube any good?
2. How much breaking in does it require? - answer in no. of solves.
3. Is there any difference between the white one and the black one? - apart from the colour of the cube itself, and the color scheme.
4. Overall, is it better than the Eastsheen 4x4?

I am considering getting the twin set. 

Finally - does anyone know how long the free shipping on mefferts.com will last? 

Thanks.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 25, 2009)

1. I didn't get any lube.
2. It was a bit stiff, i did an average of 12 and put some lube in it and it was good.
3. I only have the white one, and got it because i heard it was a lot better than black.
4. Yes

It took about 1 week i think.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 25, 2009)

1: I don't think I tried the lube they gave me, it felt really gross so I didn't touch it. I've heard it was ok, I'd stick with shock oil.
2. Mine didn't need any breaking in, it was great out of the box. I haven't lubed it yet.
3. I also only got the white for the same reason as Levi.
4. A lot better.

Mine took a week and a half, I live in the US.


----------



## 36duong (Jan 25, 2009)

1 - The lube with the cube made mine a bit sticky :0 but then I used silicone spray and it turned out alright
2 - it was ok out of the box, I did a few (20 or so) solves on it
3 - I only got the white one, but it SERIOUSLY throws my recognition off
4 - Hmm. Hard to say, isn't as easy to turn, but cuts corners pretty well


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 26, 2009)

My white Meffert's is pretty much my favorite cube at the moment.


When mine showed up, the lube container had broken. But just to the touch, it seemed very gummy. I used some CRC and it worked like a charm.

Out of the box it was awesome. After about 2 solves I was breaking my PB. After I lubed it, I dropped about 5 seconds. I now am about 10 seconds faster on it than any other cube on a bad solve.

I only have white.

I would say it is a ton better. I used to swear by my ES, now I can't stand it.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 26, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> My white Meffert's is pretty much my favorite cube at the moment.
> 
> 
> When mine showed up, the lube container had broken. But just to the touch, it seemed very gummy. I used some CRC and it worked like a charm.
> ...



My lube came like that too. Did you use it to lube your 4x4, if so, how did it work?


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2009)

One more question - are the tiles glued on really tight?

a couple of people told me that you would have to use a knife to get them off, and that a scrape rite wouldnt do the job.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 26, 2009)

Well none of mine have fallen off, so I'd say they're on there pretty good.


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> Well none of mine have fallen off, so I'd say they're on there pretty good.


Nonono. People say they're annoying. I'm asking - how hard would it be to take them off?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 26, 2009)

Ahh I see, well I personally like the feel of mine so I don't know why you would want to pull them off, but I'd say if you used something like an Exacto-knife, it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2009)

I think stickers are much nicer than tiles.


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2009)

Just ordered the twin set from mefferts - 53 Aus Dollars.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 26, 2009)

I tried a lot to get the tiles off because I didn't like them, I prefer stickers.

In the end I used a hammer and a screw driver, so actually hammering them off. I took it apart for that, but now I love it, 55.53 is quite okay for me


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 26, 2009)

I think you are a small kid, I don't know how well it would fit in you hand. I think everyone who responded here so far are quite big people compared to you. With tiles, it makes the cube feel even bigger.
I also dislike the tiles, they are way too thick and sometimes I slip. Also, why can't black replace green or orange instead of white? They are the colors that I don't quite like on a cube.

1. It's not my cube, friend/teacher at my school ordered it and did not tell me about any lube. I lubed it with CRC and it had no effect.
2. A LOT or none at all. It feels OK out of the box. But after like hundreds of solves, It's still not as loose as I would want it. After solving this a few times, you will probably over spin like crazy on an ES. I can understand why Dan Cohen likes this cube. HE doesn't like loose cubes.
3. You ordered both, so you tell us.
4. I think I'm probably faster on an ES, but the feel of this cube is so much better. It's heavier and more stable. Turns slower, but it doesn't lock up and cuts corners well. You should like the 3x3 stage on this cube. Even I can sub-30 color neutral on it. I prefer the outer slices much more on this cube, but the inner slices are better on an ES.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 26, 2009)

You can adjust the tension of the cube, just search for the screw in the core, there is only one, so don't worry if it takes some time to find it, or take it apart.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 26, 2009)

RobinBloehm said:


> You can adjust the tension of the cube, just search for the screw in the core, there is only one, so don't worry if it takes some time to find it, or take it apart.



Thanks!!!!
That was very helpful!
Time to take another average...

Edit:
1:31.45 without too much effert.


----------



## Jens (Jan 26, 2009)

That screw just holds the two halfs of the core together.
Does it really change something for you?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 26, 2009)

Jens said:


> That screw just holds the two halfs of the core together.
> Does it really change something for you?



I loosened it and it is faster. Too loose would make it pop.
It works kind of like the screw in the Sq1.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 26, 2009)

That's correct, there is no spring or something, it just makes it tight or loose, try it


----------



## Faz (Feb 12, 2009)

Just wondering - It's been 2 and a half weeks. How long should I wait before sending mefferts.com a polite email?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 12, 2009)

Keep waiting, Meffert's shipping times are sporadic for some unknown reason.


----------



## Faz (Feb 12, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Keep waiting, Meffert's shipping times are sporadic for some unknown reason.



sporadic? (heads to dictionary, but only finds a french-english dictionary. So goes to wiktionary)

I think I will wait until the end of next week - 4 weeks, and if it doesnt arrive, then I will email.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > Keep waiting, Meffert's shipping times are sporadic for some unknown reason.
> ...



when people usually type "lol" they don't actually laugh out loud,
but i just LOLed,


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Just wondering - It's been 2 and a half weeks. How long should I wait before sending mefferts.com a polite email?



Don't worry about it, You (and me) ordered during their holiday, so it's going to be late.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 12, 2009)

I too ordered some puzzles to mefferts.com about two weeks ago, with EMS shipping because I expected it to be fast. I think I just wasted $30


----------



## Kian (Feb 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Just wondering - It's been 2 and a half weeks. How long should I wait before sending mefferts.com a polite email?



exact same thing for me. ordered it two and a half weeks ago and its not here yet. I think it's time for us both to send polite emails inquiring about the status of the cubes.

i did note that it was during their holiday though, so I do understand. I figure an update from Uwe can't hurt, though.


----------



## Faz (Feb 13, 2009)

TMOY said:


> I too ordered some puzzles to mefferts.com about two weeks ago, with EMS shipping because I expected it to be fast. I think I just wasted $30



HEHE fail.

Connor/Kian - how late?


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone actually tried the included lube? Maybe it just looks bad but it's actually awesome.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > I too ordered some puzzles to mefferts.com about two weeks ago, with EMS shipping because I expected it to be fast. I think I just wasted $30
> ...



Im not sure...it might be pretty late because of the number of orders to catch up on, im hoping it comes on monday.


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

It's monday today (crosses fingers) - and I'm sick


----------



## Jacco (Feb 15, 2009)

Still waiting here too on a 4x4..


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 15, 2009)

RobinBloehm said:


> You can adjust the tension of the cube, just search for the screw in the core, there is only one, so don't worry if it takes some time to find it, or take it apart.



I think it is almost impossible to reassemble


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 15, 2009)

They're a lot easier to reassemble than Eastsheen 4x4s.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 16, 2009)

yea i'm still waiting on mine... i tried dan's at Newark and loved it...so i ordered one the same day...and it's been like a week and a couple days and still nothing


----------



## jcuber (Feb 16, 2009)

Dan's is going to be alot better than anyone elses is because of how much they are broken in.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 16, 2009)

it depends if you play with it as much... my 6x6 is almost as good as his so yea


----------



## Kian (Feb 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > I too ordered some puzzles to mefferts.com about two weeks ago, with EMS shipping because I expected it to be fast. I think I just wasted $30
> ...



I ordered it on Jan. 24th. I guess I'm hoping for this week.


----------



## Faz (Feb 17, 2009)

Woo they came!

I will post an unboxing, solving and reviewing of them on my youtube by the weekend.

The black one is a little crappy, but the white one is godly.


----------



## mrCage (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, i would hope that the free shipping offer lasts "forever" 

- Per


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 17, 2009)

@ fazrulz: Can you try the mefferts lube on them? I'm curious to see what happens, 'cause I read elsewhere that it makes them otherworldly.


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2009)

I used it on my black one - it improved it a tiny bit - but it just made it slippery.

I am going to clean it out - and see if i can find the screw which holds the 2 parts of the cube together - then I'll loosen it a bit.


----------



## Kian (Feb 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Woo they came!
> 
> I will post an unboxing, solving and reviewing of them on my youtube by the weekend.
> 
> The black one is a little crappy, but the white one is godly.



lucky! i'm still waiting.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 18, 2009)

the feeling of my black one is better than on the white one...
i used shock oil on my black one...
its so nice. =D


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, that is the opposite of what everyone else says.

I'm tempted to order a black one, just to compare them. Sadly, I am saving money right now.


----------



## Faz (Feb 19, 2009)

Hadley - Only if you win the multi million dollar lottery!

Yes - my black one does feel extremely nice.
The white one feels like a type d - nice and loose, but loud and clicky.
The black one is like a tight type a - really nice feel - but not so great turning.
I got a 53 with OLL parity on my black one whilst breaking it in. I think the black one will be nicer than the white one in the long run.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 19, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Has anyone actually tried the included lube? Maybe it just looks bad but it's actually awesome.


Erik did he said it made it instantly better


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Hadley - Only if you win the multi million dollar lottery!
> 
> Yes - my black one does feel extremely nice.
> The white one feels like a type d - nice and loose, but loud and clicky.
> ...


Sorry for double posting, but I liked the white one out of the box but it was hard to tell the tiles, and it had black which i hate, I sold it for 30$ at a competition, the black one is nicer in the long run


----------



## jcuber (Feb 19, 2009)

I stupidly bought that cube for way over sale price- especially when shipping is free.  I got used to the black tiles, but eventually I will get the black one.


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag6Tcy3k0kc&e


----------



## Guinness (Feb 20, 2009)

Got my white meffert's 4x4x4 yeasterday.It came with no lube .Out of the box was a little bit stiff,but after breaking it with 10-20 solves has become very smooth and it doesn't need any lubing.I found it difficult at first with the recognition but i'm getting use to it,it's not that bad.Overall this cube is great and the tiles don't bother me at all.I prefer it than my eastsheen 4x4 or my rubik's 4x4x4.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 21, 2009)

yea mine came with no lube too  but o well it turns great after a few solves


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 21, 2009)

Pardon me for being off-topic, but puzzlemaster, your signature times doesn't seem to match your youtube and WCA times?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 21, 2009)

Pardon me for being off-topic, but puzzlemaster, your signature times doesn't seem to match your youtube and WCA times?


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 21, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Pardon me for being off-topic, but puzzlemaster, your signature times doesn't seem to match your youtube and WCA times?



Those are his PB's.

On topic: Does the lube that the cube comes with really good? Does it feel gummy?


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2009)

Err - yeah I had to wipe the outside several times because of the gumminess.

Btw - regarding puzzlemaster - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI_2Wx1-wlY&feature=channel_page

LOLOL He started with a cross and 2 F2l pairs done.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, like I have a PB like way less than half of my average >_<.
7.02 lucky, how lucky?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 5, 2009)

I received two (one black, one white) yesterday, the white one's great, the black one's not as good but still better then my rubik's and east sheens

after breaking them in with a few solves I lubed them (after taking them apart), I think they are both competition worthy but the white one's just a bit better


----------



## jcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

After extreme breaking in I've heard the black is eventually better than white.


----------



## Faz (Mar 6, 2009)

It just has a nicer feeling, and cuts corners better.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Mar 6, 2009)

I got mine this morning, 1 and a half weeks after ordering.
And I must say, I love them.

The white turn faster but the black is better for me.
I allreaddy broke my average record, but I'm planning on removing the tiles. It's just not working for me.

For me the huge difference between this one and an eastsheen or rubik is the 3x3x3 part which is incredibly easier on a mefferts just because the outer layers are super smooth.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm about to (finally) buy one, I got a $50 Visa gift card in the mail 
One problem I encountered: the site where I should enter the card number isn't loading. Should I keep waiting until it loads or go back to Meffert's and try again?

Edit: False alarm, I used PayPal instead.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Mar 8, 2009)

Yesterday, I spend 2 hours removing the tiles of my black mefferts 4x4, and stickering it, but it was clearly worth it.
I've never had a 4x4 which turned as well as this one does.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

How come the meffert's 4x4x4 is better than the new Rubik's storebought 4x4x4? The structures of both cubes seem quite similar. What makes the turning better than the new Rubik's storebought 4x4x4?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 11, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> How come the meffert's 4x4x4 is better than the new Rubik's storebought 4x4x4? The structures of both cubes seem quite similar. What makes the turning better than the new Rubik's storebought 4x4x4?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot Sarah!


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice video Sarah, but unfortunately it doesn't follow the policy (10 minute max)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 11, 2009)

He's a YouTube Partner.


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 13, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Thanks a lot *Sarah*!





byu said:


> Nice video *Sarah*, but unfortunately it doesn't follow the policy (10 minute max)





Unknown.soul said:


> *He*'s a YouTube Partner.



EDIT: I get it now. Don't mind me; I don't watch stuff.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2009)

It's someone else's video who is a male.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 13, 2009)

It's not Sarah's video, it was made by LanceTheBlueKnight.


----------

